# My mini repaint thread (Updated 03/14/08)



## dogoftheunderworld (Nov 25, 2006)

[ EDIT: Changed thread title to make this my ongoing mini thread ]

I had painted up a Bonded Fire Summoner in a Ice/Water theme, so I decided to give him something to summon   [Edit:  Added the rest of the family below]


----------



## nyrfherdr (Nov 27, 2006)

Those turned out very well.


----------



## Kris (Nov 27, 2006)

I like the elemental a lot 

Is that the one that is usually made of clear resin?


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Nov 27, 2006)

Kris said:
			
		

> I like the elemental a lot
> 
> Is that the one that is usually made of clear resin?




Thanks!  Yes.. here are the originals:


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 28, 2006)

Very neat!

How much did the total project set you back (figures, paint, brushes)?


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Nov 28, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Very neat!
> 
> How much did the total project set you back (figures, paint, brushes)?




Thanks.  Hard to say on cost, since I used materials on hand.  The two minis together are maybe $4-5.  Paint: Folkart acrylics from Michaels - 0.79 each.  I really only used one color of blue and blended the shades/highlights with black and white paint.  brushes: I used what I had.  The most I spent was $5 (I think) on a 20/0 brush to try and get better details (mainly eyes).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 28, 2006)

So, it seems that the cost would be about $16. I was wondering if you might provide a service for me. The exact same Bonded Summoner theme. I'd compensate you for the materials, time, and shipping. How much do you think would be appropriate?


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Nov 28, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, it seems that the cost would be about $16. I was wondering if you might provide a service for me. The exact same Bonded Summoner theme. I'd compensate you for the materials, time, and shipping. How much do you think would be appropriate?




I was checking on replacement costs of the minis.  I would be willing to do both for $30.  Email me at:  schoencorp AT hotmail  if you are still interested.

Thanks,

Brian
<><


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Dec 8, 2006)

Rounding out the family...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 8, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful. I am rewally looking forward to getting my hands on these.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Dec 29, 2006)

*Giant Stag Beetle*

Giant Stag Beetle:


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Dec 29, 2006)

*Free League Ranger*

Free League Ranger:


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Dec 29, 2006)

*Worg Riders*

Re-posting some older work....

Converted goblins and timber wolves into Worg Riders:


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Cool looking stuff there. I'm not a big mini-guy, but this makes me appreciate them more, for sure.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jun 15, 2007)

Marid:










Orc Spy:


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jun 18, 2007)

Giant Owl:









Cormyrean War Wizard:














(This was my first attempt at OSL (Object Source Lighting).)

<Link to rotating .gif view of War Wizard>


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Dec 18, 2007)

Paladin of Bahamut:


----------



## pogre (Dec 20, 2007)

I missed the owl earlier - really nice. Simple but very well done.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Mar 15, 2008)

Not-so-trained Carrion Crawler:










Mushroom "farmer":


----------



## Kryndal Levik (Mar 16, 2008)

These are great!

Are you doing anything special to strip or prime the D&D minis, or are you just painting over the original?


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Mar 16, 2008)

Kryndal Levik said:
			
		

> These are great!
> 
> Are you doing anything special to strip or prime the D&D minis, or are you just painting over the original?




Thanks.  In general, I just paint over the original.  If I were being good, I would prime them, but I don't


----------

